# Any German speaking writers/roleplayers here?



## leynir (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi there,

we are a roleplaying group of four at the moment and looking to bolster our numbers to shake things up a bit 

You can find more info about our rpg here:
www.caeruleanskyholidays.jimdo.com

If you don't speak German but happen to know people who do and who enjoy writing, fantasy and/or playing roleplay games, kindly refer them to this project 
Much obliged!


----------



## leynir (Oct 20, 2018)

There's only one free slot left 

We're starting our next quest this November!


----------



## Icemaniceman69 (Oct 20, 2018)

Ooh Ich liebe rp! und ich sprecht nicht so sclecht deutch! ist dein slot still open?


----------



## leynir (Oct 21, 2018)

Ja, er ist noch offen! Am besten liest du dich erst einmal durch die Website in meinem ersten Post, um zu sehen, worum es geht.
Wichtig ist die Fähigkeit, fließend Deutsch zu sprechen, sodass du alle gut verstehst und umgekehrt. Damit möchte ich niemanden abschrecken, sondern nur Frust vorbeugen, der aus einer Sprachbarriere entstehen könnte.

Yes, it's still available! It would be best to check the game's website which I mentioned in my first post so you can see what the game is all about.
It's important to be able to speak German fluently so you'd be able to understand the other players and vice versa. This isn't meant to scare people off, it's to prevent frustration caused by language barriers.


----------



## leynir (Jan 24, 2019)

We're starting our next adventure on Feb, 03rd!
If you (or someone you know) love roleplaying and/or writing, and speak German fluently, we're happy to have you in our group


----------

